
Firefox adds NextDNS alongside Cloudflare for DNS-over-HTTPS (DoH) - cracker_jacks
https://www.neowin.net/news/nextdns-partners-with-firefox-to-help-enhance-user-privacy-and-security
======
3xblah
Why is DOH only used for resolvers. What about authoritative servers. Caches
are not authoritative soures of DNS data.

Nameservers for registries and registrars do not offer DOH. DNS over HTTPS is
only used for "recursive DNS".

DNSCrypt has the same issue. It is used for resolvers only. It is possible to
offer DNSCrypt from authoritative servers with dnscrypt-wrapper, but AFAIK no
one does.

